# Show help....eeeeek hehe



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmmmm... I'm not sure if your exactly ready for this show...


But there is no problem in entering a class or two and seeing what its all about !

You say your horse canters much too fast.. I WOULD NOT enter the pleasure horse - as they are looking for exactly that ; pleasure to ride 

Model western gelding in hand would be definitely a good place to start providing your horse Sonny leads well.

Western Equitation would also be a good one to do, as long as you have a steady seat, and have control of your horse, you should do well!

Unfortunately nearly all classes require cantering apart from lead... Now and then you might get lucky with a judge who doesn't want a canter...

Otherwise, if he can't canter then i would just take him in the led event.

Hope this helps!

Liz


----------

